# How much should my tile guy charge me???



## ssdreambath (Jul 12, 2010)

My tile guy is charging me $14 sq ft to install ceramic tile for me. That includes all materials including backer board .I am responsible for the purchase of the tile. I just wanna know if this is a good ,fair ,or bad price? And what is a fair price to charge my customers ?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

How much are you willing to pay for a hooker?


----------



## ssdreambath (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice !!!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats a good price if thats what your local hookers are charging:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

How can anyone but you determine the price you can or will pay for a hooker or a sub? Not that they are the same, but the actual decison of value vs cost is 100% local to you, not an internet board.


----------



## ssdreambath (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wanted a ballpark ....but ill take the hooker for that price !!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ask the guy in the orange smock in the tile isle at hd.


----------



## ssdreambath (Jul 12, 2010)

I did thats how i got the hooker !!!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

think about what you're asking. 

$14/sf might be high for a 2000 square foot rectangle with no interior cuts and only straight cuts at the outside walls. On the other hand, it might be real cheap for a 25 sf cut up bathroom. 

Then there is the access issue. Are the tiles cut outside then carried up 10 stories of stairs? 

Is that hooker distracting the help?


----------



## ssdreambath (Jul 12, 2010)

Its only Residential work and only kitchens and baths ....And you might have some some stairs.But most of my tile jobs are done in a couple of days. No big projects for me !!! But i get the hooker ..... i get the idea


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ssdreambath said:


> Just wanted a ballpark ....but ill take the hooker for that price !!!


Comiskey Park in Chicago was 70 million dollars, your tile guy should prolly charge you less than that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds expensive to me but what do I know. I ain't a tile installer.


----------



## ssdreambath (Jul 12, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Comiskey Park in Chicago was 70 million dollars, your tile guy should prolly charge you less than that.


You forgot the hooker price


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

thom said:


> Is that hooker distracting the help?


 Yea, But just for a couple mins... :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

